# iPhone4 Monopoly Hotels App: S.O.S.!!!!



## PrincessSofie (May 9, 2012)

I've been running this app for ~6wks w/o difficulty. For the past 7hrs, a banner flashes, stating that "Monopoly Hotels cannot connect to the game server. Please check your network and settings.". WiFi connection is fine...I checked my laptop (no difficulties w Internet service). I went thru all "General Settings" on iPhone...nothing has changed. Is there any way to correct this? Thanks in advance! Need my Monopoly fix....


----------

